# What size pink fluffy dice - Me again........



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What size pink fluffy dice do you have ?

What size pink fluffy dice shall I get ?

Will it make a difference ?

Where shall I fit it ?

How much are they (excluding labour of course) :roll:

Couldn't be bothered to use search.... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

SPAM SPAM SPAM ..........................


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

_
Need I say more!_


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

You'd only worry if she stopped


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Any similarity to other posts is purely incidental I assure you :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Just my favourite snack. That's all. :roll:


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

I have no idea who you could possibly be talking about.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know what all the above is about.
I was just stating that Lenny & Karl like nuts. :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I had my dice fitted by a tuner ? Does that count?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Matt B said:


> I had my dice fitted by a tuner ? *Does that count?*


I'm sure Mr KPrincess /Muxley/MuxGt/Wireless whichever he is?
will be along soon with some pearls of wisdom?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

i approve of this thread unlike the rest [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: brilliant.


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahahaahhaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

:lol: :lol:

Glad im not the only one....


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

This was a long time coming funny as :lol:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Matt B said:


> I had my dice fitted by a tuner ? Does that count?


No Matt, that includes the labour costs. Please read the thread title.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm thinking either dusky or neon pink....

Little ol' me just can't make my mind up  

Come on boys show me what you got


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yes i agree james about the amount of threads and content of those threads, however i did post ages ago on one of our other members and his amount of threads........why not just do a build thread like steve or garth. btw i think you need yellow to do a contrast with the red m8 :roll:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hilarious!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, just about every other post infested with drivel ... I try to ignore it, even had a subtle dig myself, but James : hats off mate, you said it in style


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You are a bad, bad man.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I mentioned this in another thread and will say again I think we need a technical room a la vortex.

This place is going down hill fast ...I've given up posting for any technical help as the posts disappear so quickly under all the same drivel that is posted day after day


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

nilrem said:


> I mentioned this in another thread and will say again I think we need a technical room a la vortex.
> 
> This place is going down hill fast ...I've given up posting for any technical help as the posts disappear so quickly under all the same drivel that is posted day after day


+1


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Some "peeps" have drifted over to the "ttoc" i see...but only the sensible ones may i add :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Be very careful on the shade mate, don't want it go clash with the huge abundance of orange in and around your car


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Richiebaby, That's why I'm leaning towards neon to go with my blusher


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Muxley 2 - the rebirth

I knew he'd come home again....one day. Transformed, yet reborn a new. 

Brian
Pa James, your gay.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Richiebaby, That's why I'm leaning towards neon to go with my blusher


Great choice, you going to get one of the cuddly toys to hang off the tow eyes too??


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

haha actually laffed !


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry coudn't resist


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Richiebaby, That's why I'm leaning towards neon to go with my blusher
> ...


Hi Richie

Thanks for the reply I've only got my front hole as I've removed the rear one but its a great idea im very excited can you send me a picture of what you think I should fill my hole with.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I get the joke and I know where it's coming from, but we need to be very careful here. People on this thread are talking about the forum going down hill but the thing that makes this forum just as good as it is is the way people can come on here and ask questions and get a positive response. I've been to other forums for Cupras and Beetles and questions just always get met with a very unhelpful and unwelcoming 'use the search function'. It's no surprise those forums are nowhere near as active, interesting, useful or successful as this one.

Okay, the questions may have been asked before and you may be bored with it, but the forum does not exist purely for your personal entertainment - it's here for everyone. Yes, people probably can use the search function to get their answers, but that's not the point. They're posting their questions because they want to get involved and they don't get involved just doing searches and never being seen.

Lets not let an elitist, exclusive attitude kill the forum off like it's done elsewhere.

But all that said, well executed joke! Got it off perfectly.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


It's got to be a crazy frog mate 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> I get the joke and I know where it's coming from, but we need to be very careful here. People on this thread are talking about the forum going down hill but the thing that makes this forum just as good as it is is the way people can come on here and ask questions and get a positive response. I've been to other forums for Cupras and Beetles and questions just always get met with a very unhelpful and unwelcoming 'use the search function'. It's no surprise those forums are nowhere near as active, interesting, useful or successful as this one.
> 
> Okay, the questions may have been asked before and you may be bored with it, but the forum does not exist purely for your personal entertainment - it's here for everyone. Yes, people probably can use the search function to get their answers, but that's not the point. They're posting their questions because they want to get involved and they don't get involved just doing searches and never being seen.
> 
> ...


Agreed Mark we have all been there


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bad boy james :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I must have missed something :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> I must have missed something :wink:


Just a lot of drivel John pure 100% drivel


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I must have missed something :wink:
> ...


ahhh so she is into DIY?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)




----------

